# John Deere 44inch attachment - impleller problem



## broberge (Dec 27, 2010)

Hi,

I have a John Deere X360 with the 44 inches snowblower attachment. Today facing the first significant snowfall, it was not able to blow any snow beyond about an inch. All 4 shear bolts are fine and the auger turns normally. The impeller itself seems loose on the shaft and seems to be a cheap plastic part molded around the shaft which became loose through normal use but after only 2 winters and not that many storms.

I will get a new impeller assembly but wonder if this is a common problem and if there is a fix to reinforce it such as adding a shear bolt through the plastic impeller and shaft.

Anyone has faced this problem and found a way to fix/prevent it?

Thanks in advance,
Bruno


----------



## dakota60 (Oct 20, 2010)

Sorry - not familiar with this machine , but your idea souns reasonable. While you are picking up a new assy, you may try to talk to a repair tech and get an opinion. the guys that work on them know them best and have access to TSB's and updated fixes from the manufacturers that owners won't know about unless they ask.

Something else to try- instead of trying to drill through the shaft, can you cut a slot or two in the plastic impeller where it goes over the shaft and use one or two gear clamps to tighten it down ? Larry


----------



## BOSMECH (Dec 16, 2010)

Or maybe put a woodriff key in it or some set screws


----------

